# Spamassassin 3.3?

## RayDude

The new botnet is dumping 65ish spam into my inbox past 3.2's defenses. I'm hoping 3.3 does a better job.

Anyone using SA 3.3? Care to share an ebuild?

Thanks,

Raydude

----------

## cassiol

hello

in that bugs has a ebuild.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=301119

good luck

----------

## RayDude

Thanks. I gotta remember to search bugs.gentoo.org first, not just google.

Raydude

----------

## cach0rr0

Is there anything fundamentally different with 3.3 that you think would make a noticeable difference in hit rate? 

The rules are more or less the same between the two. I would not expect this upgrade to have anything more than a placebo effect, as it does not at all look to be a feature release. 

Far as I can tell you'll be using the exact same rules, the exact same criteria, on a version that contains a handful of bugfixes 

If so, that == no noticeable improvement in catch rate. Would say there are other things to review in your configuration that would bring more bang for the buck.

----------

## RayDude

It doesn't emerge for me, so I guess it doesn't matter.

I'm getting 100-300 spam in my inbox these days with 300-500 in my spam folder.

Its brutal. They are almost all advertising meds.

I'm thinking it must be from that new botnet they found, but maybe that's just connecting dots that really aren't connected.

I'm thinking about blocking everything but my white list, but that's just ... wrong.

Raydude

----------

## RayDude

Update:

spamassassin-botnet-0.8 catches 99% of the new spam that I'm getting. I didn't need the latest spamassassin.

FYI

Raydude

----------

